# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Инсценировка суицида

## Цыпа-Цыпа

...

----------


## Traumerei

Если вы с ним в одном (маленьком) городе,то это едва ли получится...можно и не пробовать.
В интернете способы простые...к примеру в ЖЖ (любой ресурс,который объект посещает) напишите какую-нибудь слезливую запись,а под ней пусть подпишется добрая доля волонтёров. (Типо "Покойся с миром", "Ах,зачем,она была так молода") Это называется всевдо-похороны. 
Но скажу вам честно-это довольно-таки жестокий способ. Если человека завинить,то он может и "вслед за вами" уйти. Только реально. Об этом фильм есть..."Зал самоубийц". Да и вероятность раскрытия обмана велика. Позвонить родителям или знакомым и стать объектом насмешек. Лучше трезво оцените ситуацию и дайте чувствам остыть. К тому же после раскрытия обмана он может обойтись ещё хуже и начать ненавидеть. Это не шутки. А потом может случится ситуация, в которой вам понадобится помощь этого человека...но,как в той притче про волков-никто уже не прийдёт.
Я конечно много о чём слышала...инсценировали беременность,чтобы женить,инсценировали болезнь,чтобы получить тепло и ласку...но инсценировка суицида...зачем ?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

я уже инсценировала суицид через свою сестру только что... просто весь вечер ждала тут советов и не дождалась. вслед за мной он точно неи уйдет,и позвонить он может только мне,но я не буду брать трубку даже если с другого номера звонить будет,а я сразу буду знать что это он звонит,т.к. кроме него мне больше никто не звонит

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

1. когда всё выяснится (а всё выяснится обязательно) боюсь он будет не в восторге, мягко говоря.
2. к тому же ваш поступок может наломать дров для него и плохо кончится - всё бывает в этом мире



> а я сразу буду знать что это он звонит


 женская логика. сделать так, чтобы он подумал, что вы убились и ЖДАТЬ ЕГО ЗВОНКА.
скажу сразу, что нормальный парень после таких игр с собой и издевательств не будет к вам нормально относится

----------


## Игорёк

ненадо глупостями заниматься.. У меня знакомый есть, так вот его подруга киданула подобным образом. Попросила свою подружку сообщить ему о том что якобы она попала в аварию и погибла... Это очень мерзкие вещи. Взрослеть уже пора.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> 1. когда всё выяснится (а всё выяснится обязательно) боюсь он будет не в восторге, мягко говоря.


 Да мне плевать! он уже давно от меня не в восторге и называет больной!!!
2. к тому же ваш поступок может наломать дров для него и плохо кончится - всё бывает в этом мире[/QUOTE]
например??? я же писала что ему плевать на меня!

----------


## Игорёк

а зачем тогда что-то делать если ему плевать ? смысл ? Оставь его в покое и всё. Лучше чем-нибудь полезным займись.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Да поймите же меня! мною движет сильная обида и хочется наказать точнее я это уже сделала

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> а зачем тогда что-то делать если ему плевать ? смысл ?


 Да чтобы хоть какой то движок был... чтобы он раскаялся например...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> мною движет сильная обида и хочется наказать точнее я это уже сделала


 конечно! если у вас в жизни всё плохо, значит нужно и другим людям жизнь загадить и тем более парню, которому почему-то вы не нравитесь! опять же железная женская логика! так вы и мне жизнь загадьте, вы мне тоже не нравитесь и мне до вас особо дела нет.



> чтобы он раскаялся например...


 я думаю он надумает, что после такого должны каяться именно вы. и я разделю его мнение.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> и тем более парню, которому почему-то вы не нравитесь!


 Ему нравиться только спать  со мной и дружкам своим предлагать!!! и у меня цель не загадить ему жизнь,а напугать и чтобы раскаялся

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> и у меня цель не загадить ему жизнь,а напугать и чтобы раскаялся


 всё равно то, что вы делаете суть месть и эгоизм. если он дерьмо, то надо просто забыть и не обращать внимания, а не уподабливаться ему и самой становиться нехорошим человеком.



> Ему нравиться только спать со мной


 а кому не нравится? это жизнь, найдите другого и нормального парня и всё у вас будет хорошо.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

я сделала это и не жалею.посмотрю что дальше будет. а возможно в ближайшие дни звонок не со своего номера,но трубку брать не буду,все равно ему плевать на меня и он скорее всего позвонит,чтобы отругать! и постараюсь чтобы правда не раскрылась,будет гадать правду ли написала моя сестра ему о том что я сделала.да я даже щас вижу что ему плевать,прочел сообщение от моей сестры про меня и до сих пор онлайн




> а не проще не мстить и не делать ему больно.ты не думаешь о том что ему будет хорошо и весело от твоего ухода...если учесть то что ты ему безразлична и у него уже есть замена тебе...я бы на твоём месте если отношения закончились а обида и чувства остались нашёл бы новую любовь отношения.а не мучал бы себя....а сколько вам лет?


 мне 24.и отношений никогда не было,он просто всегда только секса хотел,это я хотела большего! и вот вы говорите найти другого,искать негде,я не работаю и не учусь,а все знакомятся именно на работах и учебах,да к тому же еще социофобия и проблемы с речью

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

мне в бары и на дискотеки не с кем ходить нет друзей и в инете уже со многими знакомилась и с ним там же и хватит про это

уже давно доказано что в инете  знакомства неудачные

уже давно доказано,что в инете мужики подружку на ночь в основном ищут

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> уже давно доказано что в инете  знакомства неудачные


 кем доказано? можно ссылочку на авторитетное исследование с достаточной выборкой?
если его нет, то получается, что ничего не доказано и ваша женская логика опять даёт сбой.

лично у меня все знакомства только по интернету (года этак с 2004-го) и абсолютно все удачные.

----------


## Игорёк

> мне в бары и на дискотеки не с кем ходить нет друзей и в инете уже со многими знакомилась и с ним там же и хватит про это
> 
> уже давно доказано что в инете  знакомства неудачные
> 
> уже давно доказано,что в инете мужики подружку на ночь в основном ищут


 Я сам знаю несколько примеров удачных союзов, люди живут годами, счастливы. Только на этом форуме как минимум 3 такие пары знаю (только те кто живут вместе уже больше года)..
 Если ты не интересна нормальным парням - пытайся понять почему, и работай над этими вопросами.. Можно с малого начать - прекратить мстить и перестать общаться с героем темы.
Набирайся мудрости, делай выводы, в чем ты проигрываешь другим девченкам..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Не хочу говорить про инет знакомства,мне не до этого,я сейчас жтко злая,потому что я совсем забыла  что когда в контакте ставишь пипла в черный список,то он не может просматривать не только инфу о человеке,но и фотки,ну вот когда я ему написала со страницы своей сестры о своем суициде,то забыв об этом занесла его в черный список,чтобы он не смог ответить,ну и скорей всего он подумал,что это я пишу живая,что будто я умерла,т.к. он знает что в последнее время я создавала кучу страниц чтобы разбираться с ним,а если бы я не заблокировала его,то он зайдя на страницу увидел бы,что это пишет моя сестра,т.е. я от ее имени.короче чувствую просто ужасно себя сейчас,так как вот так лохонулась!!! остается только надеяться,чтобы он зашел на страницу моей сестры и увидел что это не я,т.к. я его уже разблокировала и он сможет увидеть что не я на фотках

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ложь никогда до добра не доводит. вот вы и убедились в этом лично.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

не все еще потеряно,может зайдет на страницу и увидит что это не я

----------


## Игорёк

> тоже познакомились по инету,потом она к нему приехала и больше не уехала от него,тоже поженились и живут счастливо.


 У этого негодяя квартира есть.. не всем так везет..)

----------


## Игорёк

> Не хочу говорить про инет знакомства,мне не до этого,я сейчас жтко злая,потому что я совсем забыла  что когда в контакте ставишь пипла в черный список,то он не может просматривать не только инфу о человеке,но и фотки,ну вот когда я ему написала со страницы своей сестры о своем суициде,то забыв об этом занесла его в черный список,чтобы он не смог ответить,ну и скорей всего он подумал,что это я пишу живая,что будто я умерла,т.к. он знает что в последнее время я создавала кучу страниц чтобы разбираться с ним,а если бы я не заблокировала его,то он зайдя на страницу увидел бы,что это пишет моя сестра,т.е. я от ее имени.короче чувствую просто ужасно себя сейчас,так как вот так лохонулась!!! остается только надеяться,чтобы он зашел на страницу моей сестры и увидел что это не я,т.к. я его уже разблокировала и он сможет увидеть что не я на фотках


 фейспалм...

----------


## Игорёк

> А что значит это слово?)


 Это значит "какой кошмар.. хватит совершать глупости, друзья"..примерно так)

----------

